
May’s call for more control of internet misleading and misguided - secfirstmd
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/may-s-call-for-more-control-of-internet-misleading-and-misguided-1.3107695
======
jimnotgym
A lot of discussion from the earlier Independent article here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480758)

------
jimnotgym
Another related article here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14483350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14483350)

